# AMD 7970M Support



## GeoCake (Apr 27, 2012)

Please add support for the new AMD 7970M laptop GPU:







Thanks!


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 27, 2012)

will be included in next build


----------



## GeoCake (May 3, 2012)

Many thanks for the effort but support seems quite poor still.


----------



## Mr. Fox (Jun 10, 2012)

Same issue with build 0.6.2


----------

